# Penetrating Oil vs. Rust Busters



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson....AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in-the-shop/penetrating-oil-vs-rust-busters/


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Very interesting and learned a new use for transmission fluid...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have done the acetone and ATF for years, secret is to keep it in a tightly sealed bottle or the acetone quickly evaporates out of the mix.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

ATF also makes an excellent cutting fluid on metal.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

PB-Blaster is pretty good stuff. My BIL swears by Kroil.

On the Acetone, I had a quart in my shop a few years ago and went to pick up the can and it was completely empty, evaporated right out, guess I didn't have the lid on tight enough.

Was in Tractor Supply not long ago and what happened to $1-2 a can WD40? It's like $6-8 a can now.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We used to buy WD-40 in a gallon can put it in small hands pump sprayers and really used a lot of it but prior to that my dad used diesel fuel and IH High train in a 50/50 mix in hand pumpers and that really work good for lubing things up and some penetrating. We always did as a one-size-fits-all. When did WD-40 was empty I bought a gallon of PB Blaster and after all it does say that that is a lubricant also and I did find out what this article kind of says it is really not good to be used as a lubricant.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Dan writes a lot of good articles (IMHO), the only problem I have with him is I usually find that I 'need' the tool that he mentions in his articles in my tool box collection.  Getting the tool is nice, but the explaining to the bookkeeper the need isn't always as much fun. But more than once I have be glad to have the tool Dan mentioned available while busting a knuckle or two.

Larry


----------

